# Rabbit stopped using his litter box



## danakscully64 (Feb 7, 2012)

My rabbit is about 8-9 years old and recently stopped using his litter box. I had to change brands of litter because the old one I was using changed to be too hard. I bought a bag of the rough stuff, thinking it would be fine. He hated it. I changed litter to another brand that's soft, he pees in it about once a day, leaving at least 2 separate accidents in his cage. He stopped pooping completely in his box, he just leaves huge messes next to his box, next to his food bowl. Do you think the change in litter turned him off, could it be old age, or something else? I tried moving his box, it doesn't work. 









This happened while I was typing this message up.


----------



## MILU (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe he doesn't recognize it anymore.. I guess he doesn't like the new brand, there must be something wrong with it, maybe a different smell, who knows... 
I'd suggest changing brands again.. but before you might want to try to put some "stuff" in the litter box - maybe your bunny will "recognize" it and know that that is the place to do his "stuff".. 
I hope it helps..


----------



## MILU (Feb 7, 2012)

Btw, do you think his "bathroom habits" are ok? It seems like the poo shape isn't too good? I don't know if that's what I see in the pic, but it looks like some stuff are bigger, some are pretty small.. is he having loose stools or something? Maybe it could be a reason why he wouldn't use the litter box?


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 8, 2012)

It may be due to an age-related health issue. If that was the reason for the change, then it would have been a more gradual change [probably] than if the litter was the reason for the change. And do put some of "it/them" into the litter box.

But if the poop is irregular in size or a different size than they were before, I'd recommend a vet visit.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 8, 2012)

*danakscully64 wrote: *


> My rabbit is about 8-9 years old and recently stopped using his litter box. I had to change brands of litter because the old one I was using changed to be too hard. I bought a bag of the rough stuff, thinking it would be fine. He hated it. I changed litter to another brand that's soft, he pees in it about once a day, leaving at least 2 separate accidents in his cage. He stopped pooping completely in his box, he just leaves huge messes next to his box, next to his food bowl. Do you think the change in litter turned him off, could it be old age, or something else? I tried moving his box, it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you raised this rabbit,as he/she is 8-9yrs old,--you are doing better than me,,it maybe time for an orchard or timothy grass poop box--sorry to be so short,sincerely james waller:innocent


----------



## MILU (Feb 14, 2012)

How is he doing?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 15, 2012)

Regarding the litter box, maybe it's too high for him to jump or just not sure because you have new stuff in it. I hear that with senior and babies you need a litter box that is lower for them. Seniors get arthritis, babies are just too small to hop in. 

Maybe a lower litter box. I only have experience with young rabbits and they took to the lower litter box like ASAP. 

Just a suggestion. Hope your bunny is doing well. Senior bunnies need extra care, just like babies. 

K


----------



## Jiin Lee (Feb 16, 2012)

Argh. I just wanted to pop in and say that I came to this board because I'm having the same problem. 8 year old rabbit, but he's still using the pan as well. He and his companion both are free roaming bunnies, and they have their own rug that they spend pretty much all their time on. In the last month, he's started pooping on the rug. At least, I feel like it's him...

Either way, it's becoming messy and frustrating. Nothing has changed as far as pan, bedding, I can't figure out what the problem is. Pebbles, everywhere...


----------



## Bright Eyes (Feb 19, 2012)

Why don't you try putting his food bowl into the litterbox. I know it sounds gross, but it wont bother him! My bun likes to poop and eat at the same time. Maybe in his old age he thinks hes earned the right to do that!


----------



## danakscully64 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry for the delay everyone, I've been very busy. 

In terms of his bowel movements, they've always been like that. Mason rarely eats hay (it's always fresh and offered) and is very picky about what he eats, so his poop is never dry and odorless. Ever.


----------



## danakscully64 (Mar 13, 2012)

james waller wrote:


> if you raised this rabbit,as he/she is 8-9yrs old,--you are doing better than me,,it maybe time for an orchard or timothy grass poop box--sorry to be so short,sincerely james waller:innocent



I believe I got him in 2003, early 2004 at the very latest. He's an old guy. His only real health issue is a clogged tear duct. It was cleared completely in 2010, but it came back about 2 months ago. 

He thinks orchard hay is okay, but he won't go into a box just to eat it. He's a picky bunny.


----------



## danakscully64 (Mar 13, 2012)

hotmaildeal wrote:


> How is he doing?



Other than not pooping and rarely peeing in his box, he's acting normal. Eating fine, running around his cage and around the carpet. Drinking plenty. I'm really starting to believe it's the shavings he doesn't like. 


ZRabbits wrote:


> Regarding the litter box, maybe it's too high for him to jump or just not sure because you have new stuff in it.Â  I hear that with senior and babies you need a litter box that is lower for them.Â  Seniors get arthritis, babies are just too small to hop in.Â
> 
> Maybe a lower litter box.Â  I only have experience with young rabbits and they took to the lower litter box like ASAP.Â
> 
> ...



He still jumps up onto the 2nd floor in his "house" without a problem, so I don't think it's a height issue. I considered that after reading your post a few weeks ago, but when I mentioned it to my bf, he pointed out the 2nd story thing.


----------



## danakscully64 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bright Eyes wrote:


> Why don't you try putting his food bowl into the litterbox. I know it sounds gross, but it wont bother him! My bun likes to poop and eat at the same time. Maybe in his old age he thinks hes earned the right to do that!



His food bowl is too big, but I can buy him one that hangs from the cage. Good idea, lets see if it works.


----------



## danakscully64 (Mar 13, 2012)

His pee messes were too much to wipe daily, so I decided to steal a fleece liner from my chinchillas collection and it's helped a lot. He LOVES the padded ones I had sewed (can't sew myself, unfortunately), he sleeps on them too. He uses his box on and off now. Putting pellets in his box helped a bit. I'm looking into buying more pads that fit his cage. I'm still trying to re-train him, but I think the bedding might be the biggest obstacle. I'm going to Petco tomorrow, I'll see if they have any of the softer bedding in. 


Mason and his new liners (you can see a pee spot and poop in the box here, he does it on and off):












And he had to get a bath because his fur was stained with his messes:


----------



## snowflakesmama (Mar 14, 2012)

just keep putting his droppings on the litter box whenever possible. thats what helps tell my bunny "poo here"


----------



## BugLady (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor old guy!

I know that when my family's rabbit got older and her litter box habits got worse, it ended up being because of E. cuniculi. It started affecting her bladder first. Her accidents got more and more frequent, then her hind legs started getting wobbly. We took her to the vet for treatment but it was too late. Paralysis spread throughout her body.

Not to be too alarming but... keep an eye on his legs and mobility!


----------



## danakscully64 (Apr 10, 2012)

*BugLady wrote: *


> Poor old guy!
> 
> I know that when my family's rabbit got older and her litter box habits got worse, it ended up being because of E. cuniculi. It started affecting her bladder first. Her accidents got more and more frequent, then her hind legs started getting wobbly. We took her to the vet for treatment but it was too late. Paralysis spread throughout her body.
> 
> Not to be too alarming but... keep an eye on his legs and mobility!


Aww. I will definitely keep an eye on his legs. Right now, he "flies" to the 2nd story of his cage with no problem. He also hops around just fine. I think the Petco shavings threw him off his game. 

*snowflakesmama wrote: *


> just keep putting his droppings on the litter box whenever possible. thats what helps tell my bunny "poo here"


I do that, but he doesn't always take the hint.


----------



## danakscully64 (May 22, 2012)

I'm afraid to jinx it, but Mason has suddenly started using his liter box again. I've caught him sitting in it on 5 separate occasions this evening. I don't want to get too excited, but if he starts to use it again, my life will be a million times easier. 

On a not so good note, he peed 3 times and pooped all over my carpet when I let him out for 15 minutes today.


----------



## danakscully64 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mason passed away yesterday  

Should I post him under Rainbow Bridge Announcements or Tributes? What's the difference?


----------



## dhill711 (Jul 14, 2012)

danakscully64 wrote:


> Mason passed away yesterday
> 
> Should I post him under Rainbow Bridge Announcements or Tributes? What's the difference?



so sorry about your loss, our little Cali died on this past Tuesday and I am just so heart broken. RIP Mason :rip:


----------



## danakscully64 (Jul 16, 2012)

*dhill711 wrote: *


> danakscully64 wrote:
> 
> 
> > Mason passed away yesterday
> ...



:feelbetter:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## dhill711 (Jul 16, 2012)

MyBabyHasPaws wrote:


> I'm so sorry



Thank You :sad: everytime I think about her I want to cry, she was just so sweet.


----------



## danakscully64 (Jul 17, 2012)

Same with Mason. I have his ashes sitting on the spot his cage used to be. Even though he's gone, having him in the room brings me a little closure.


----------



## dhill711 (Jul 17, 2012)

danakscully64 wrote:


> Same with Mason. I have his ashes sitting on the spot his cage used to be. Even though he's gone, having him in the room brings me a little closure.



aww :feelbetter:


----------

